# Beautiful Bambi...



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

Bambi: Mummy Mummy!

Me: what is it?

Bambi: I wanna go play outside!

Me: Ok then! *opens door*

Bambi: *zoooooooom*

Me: *shuts door*

Bambi: NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! LEMME IN! *scrabblescrabble*
.... I Know! I'll lick my way through the window!




Poodles; Elegent, sophisticated, intelligent.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

hahhaha oh my goodness that is hilarious!!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Oh my goodness soooo funny!!!! Thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

You're welcome! We were all wetting ourselves a bit watching her at home... 
She's special to say the least =P


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_This is hysterical!! Made my day! Thanks!_


----------



## Maura9900 (Mar 31, 2011)

So funny! My kids will love these pictures!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

What a riot! Lucky you, _someone_ in the family wants to do windows! Personally, I _never _decline help with housework. That is one of the funniest poodle antics I've ever seen!:lol:


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

OMG!! Those pictures had me laughing so much. Thank you for posting them.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

those windows must be mighty tasty!!!!!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Those are hilarious! I like how the border collie's looking on like, "I'm not responsible for this, mommy..."

--Q


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
There is definitely never a dull moment with Bambi! She keeps us laughing every day, ALL day!

Quossum - our border collie, Bumble, is definitely not sure what to make of Bambi's antics ever... Not sure any of the other animals know quite what she's on about and I'm not entirely sure Bambi herself knows what she's doing most of the time...


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh goodness, that is way too cute!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

That is the funniest thing I've seen on Poodle Forum yet.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha, goofball ^^ so cute


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I just looked at these. I was laughing out loud. Only a poodle...  She must be loads of fun.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, do you own stock in Windex!?!? LOL  Talk about a creative way to get someone's attention. I'd let her in just so I didn't have to clean the glass. Ah, poodles..........


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

I think she made the glass cleaner... She came in with a cobweb wrapped around her face. Maybe she was hinting that they need cleaning? =P


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

That is so funny, does she do this all the time? You will have nice clean windows.


----------



## BambiDog (Apr 24, 2011)

Well she's licked the bottom of doors before, but it's the first time she's licked those glass doors! I'll have to see if she does it again when it's not raining. 
We have sectioned the garden, you see. The dogs have a smaller garden with paving stuff and a bit of grass for toileting and then the huuuuge garden they go in to play when supervised. So the French window doors lead into the big garden.

Normally she bounces up and down so we can just see the top of her head popping over the top of the stable style doggy garden door!

They do know how to grab your attention, eh? =P


----------

